# Power mac 7600/132



## pik16 (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de reprendre la comptabilité de l'association dont je fais parti. Cette comptabilité est installée sur un *power mac 7600/132 sous OS 8.1* et reliée à une imprimante Laserjet 4050 N par un cable.
Tout ça n'est pas très jeune_ (moi non plus d'ailleurs..._:rateau et fonctionnait très bien , mais ça a booguer et impossible maintenant d'imprimer, l'imprimante n'apparait plus dans le sélecteur et impossible de l'y réinstaller. _(je dois pas tout maîtriser)_...:rose:

J'en appelle aux plus anciens, quelqu'un se souvient-il comment faire ?


Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2009)

Bon, mon pote Al étant parti faire un tour (mais si, tu le connais, Zheimer ! ), je vais essayer de me souvenir.

De mémoire, les LaserJet étaient gérées par un plug-in dans le pilote universel "LaserWriter 8", donc, dans le dossier "HD:Dossier Système:Extensions", tu dois avoir un sous dossier qui, selon la version du système peut s'appeler "Descriptions d'imprimantes" ou "Compléments de pilotage", qui doit contenir les descriptifs des imprimantes gérées par ce pilote. Normalement, c'est ce pilote LaserWriter 8 que tu sélectionne dans la partie gauche du sélecteur, puis, si le complément de pilotage de ton modèle est correctement installé et que l'imprimante est connectée et allumée, elle doit apparaître dans la partie droite.


----------



## pik16 (1 Décembre 2009)

Merci pascal de ta réponse rapide

Effectivement il y a un dossier "description d'imprimante" qui se trouve dans 'extensions" la laserjet 4050 figure bien dans ce dossier le problème c'est qu'elle n'apparait pas dans le sélecteur et que l'icône "configurer" reste grisée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2009)

Si l'imprimante est correctement reliée au Mac et allumée, c'est "LaserWriter8" que tu dois sélectionner, alors seulement, ta LaserJet 4050 apparaîtra dans la partie droite du sélecteur où tu pourra la sélectionner !

Si, à la sélection de LaserWriter8 elle n'apparaît pas, il peut y avoir deux causes :

Logicielle : le tableau de bord "AppleTalk (si l'imprimante est reliée au Mac via un port "réseau", l'interface sélectionnée dans ce TdB (menu local en haut de la fenêtre du TdB) n'est peut-être pas la bonne).

Matérielle : le câble ou l'interface de communication de l'imprimante ont un problème.

Pour en savoir plus, il faudrait que tu me dise comment l'imprimante est reliée au Mac (via quel type de câble, branché sur quelle prise du Mac)


----------



## pik16 (1 Décembre 2009)

Comme dit précédemment en cliquant sur laserwriter8 l'icone "créer" reste grisée
L'imprimante est connectée au mac au port ethernet par un câble (je te marque ce qu'il y a d'inscrit sur celui-ci....:rose _type CM26AWG_ embout rouge
L'imprimante est bien sur allumée
Le petit point  à côté du mot Appletalk est "activé"


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2009)

Ok, alors tu vas voir dans le tableau de bord "Appletalk" si dans le menu local, en haut de la fenêtre, c'est bien "ethernet" qui est sélectionné, et pas le port "imprimante" ou "modem" (ou "port série", je ne me souviens plus bien de ce qui apparaît dans ce cas, il y a longtemps que je n'ai plus de Mac ayant ce type de port) !


----------



## pik16 (1 Décembre 2009)

Yessssss ! merci de tes conseils, ça remarche
Pour être honnête j'ai pas bien compris comment j'ai fait
J'ai suivi tes conseils puis j'ai bidouillé !!!
Le principal c'est que ça refonctionne
Encore merci


----------



## claude72 (2 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De mémoire, les LaserJet étaient gérées par un plug-in dans le pilote universel "LaserWriter 8"...


Pas un plug-in, mais un *PPD* (PostScript Printer Description) qui, comme son nom l'indique, donnait à LaserWriter8 (ou à AdobePS) la description des fonctionnalités particulières de chaque imprimante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2009)

Môssieur claude72, si tous les plug-in ne sont pas des PPD, par contre, tous les PPD sont des plug-in !


----------



## claude72 (4 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> tous les PPD sont des plug-in !


Mouais...


----------

